# VNC OSX has stopped working....



## dfemorton (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok here is the proiblem.

I have installed VNC on our OSX machine at work.
The Mac is upstairs and I work downstairs so I use the remote access to the Mac from my pc in the same building if any Mac jobs need doing.

However I recently started the Mac in os9 by accident (os9 was previously installed on this machine.) and now I cannot access the machine via VNC at all.

I have checked all the settings and nothing has changed.
VNC server is set to start automaticly.
Port is 5900.
IP is being entered correctly.

Is it possible that VNC settings were changed when the machine booted in os9?

I have flashed the PRAM and this has made no differance.

Any advice would be great.


----------



## cbmeeks (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm no expert with the Mac but I use VNC on about 80 machines in the company I work for.

I am pretty sure that VNC simply doesn't work with OS9.  I could be wrong.

When you reboot the Mac, does OS9 load?  Do you even need OS9?  If not, I would disable it.


----------



## dfemorton (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

I am trying to vnc back onto the machine when it is rebooted into OSX.
This is what puzzles me as I would have thought logging back onto another OS would make no differance at all?

A real puzzler this one......


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 24, 2005)

The problem is that the VNC server you are using is OS X only.  OS9 has no notion of that being installed, and would not be able to run it if it did since it's made for OS X.

There is a VNC server for OS 9, but it's rather clunky.  You _have_ to have the program running like a normal app (OS X can run it like a daemon in the background).  You can always create an alias of the OS9 VNC app and place it in the Startup Items folder.

Here's the link to the only OS 9 VNC server I know:

http://www.chromatix.uklinux.net/vnc/download.html

The latest version is dated May of 2001, especially since most everyone has moved to OS X.


----------

